# Do You Think We'll Continue To Be The Mayor In Future Games?



## DarkOnyx (May 3, 2015)

Do you think we'll continue to be the mayor in future games? Why or why not?

I think so. Even though the mayor concept was meant for New Leaf, they'd be taking a step back in the game if they took it away, and wouldn't get as many sales.


----------



## NyanMeow (May 3, 2015)

I sat back after reading this post and I think I agree with you. The only way it would work is if somehow we could still public work projects for the mayor, but yeah no.

In fact, I think there is more they could do with the mayor position in future games. Maybe random decisions about town requests, even have some kind of event or something, idk, there is lots of room for growth.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Next game we'll be elected to Congress.


----------



## Murray (May 4, 2015)

I hope not tbh

I think the future games won't be good enough if they just add bit by bit onto previous games. To improve I think the developers should strip it back to its roots and see what other directions it could go to keep it interesting.


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

Next game we should be president


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

i don't think i'd mind either way! i really like pwps though, they were a great addition! overall i am not bothered if i am the mayor or not!


----------



## Dom (May 17, 2015)

I hope they do keep it this way and even better. I agree with NyanMeow, we should have more power over events.

Not everyone time travels for different reasons and we miss events. The DLC should be the same no matter the region and the mayor should be able to kick a villager out. I know that it would be too easy to cycle villagers but with some time restraints it could be arranged. For example, a penalty : 10 days without a villager in the campsite. Something like that.


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 18, 2015)

I do believe ACNL was quite the commercial succes  So I wouldn't see why not. I personally really like the feature and would really like for it to stay.


----------



## himeki (May 18, 2015)

I wouldn't really like it if you were.
I'm glad its unique to NL, but I hope it stays that way and they introduce a new feature in the future games


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 18, 2015)

I wouldn't have it any other way...


----------



## Optimistic Dinosaur (May 18, 2015)

I want to be the mailman.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 19, 2015)

I reeeally hope so!! The power to control the town if too good of a feature to just throw away in the next game!


----------



## Chupidun (May 19, 2015)

It would be stupid, to be honest. AC is a game that has to keep improving things. When they implement something that works, is a step back not including it in the next AC.

As someone said, if we're not the mayor again in the next game, at least we will still be able to build public work projects (or something similar), but we'll for sure have the option to customize the town. It would be simply absurd if they don't let us do it after New leaf customization.


----------



## Hypno KK (May 19, 2015)

I hope so, it's one of the fun things about it since you get more control over your game.


----------



## Orieii (May 20, 2015)

It'd be nice if they were to continue to build from NL  but I kinda hope they reintroduce some of the fun and unique features from ACPG


----------



## TheEchoTimes (May 21, 2015)

Even if it is, I don't see why we're speculating now. There are huge time gaps between AC games, generally. WW and CF were close together, but that was because one was handheld and the other was console. Took 8 years between WW and ACNL. Maybe (MAYBE) in AC U, but as for a new handheld? Won't happen for a long time.
If no mayoral power, then I guess it'll be like Story of Seasons- the mayor gives you customization powers after you achieve certain things.


----------



## Candy83 (May 22, 2015)

I have the feeling the mayoral concept will continue at least with the next big "Animal Crossing" game. (I don't think "Happy Home Designer" applies.) It works, from the creative standpoint, because "Animal Crossing" wants the human to be performing tasks. A tradeoff, with a reward, is having your primary human character have some sense of power. Having the mayor concept works in that respect. The challenge, from "Animal Crossing," is them making the next big "Animal Crossing" as interesting, rewarding, pleasurable, and successful as "New Leaf." (And they hope it's even more successful than "New Leaf.")


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

Mayor? pfft I want to go higher *I WANT TO BE A QUEEN!!*​


----------



## CainWolf (May 22, 2015)

The set up for this game is that the real mayor vanished mysteriously and mistaken identity put you into his position but it seems unlikely that would happen twice so what would the next game do? An actual election that requires you to to earn the approval of at least half the villagers or just another implausible circumstance?


----------



## Bon Bonne (May 23, 2015)

I don't see why we _wouldn't_...
not sure how it'd go, but I just... feel like it would be weird if we weren't. I dunno. that's just me. it's not even a big deal in New Leaf, you don't end up going to the town hall all too often usually...
that said, I do hope that whatever is done, I hope pwps are done in a better way. the randomness of how it works in New Leaf is rather annoying. I had good luck in my old town when I became really good friends with villagers, but resetting has made me realize just how much of a pain it is. 
I do also hope there are more options for town stuff. and maybe limits on where villagers can plot. I'd love if they could just be unable to plot in some of the most impractical spots, at the least... you know, close to bridges or ramps or in small places. that would be nice. anyway, I'm just rambling now...


----------



## Rudy (May 23, 2015)

The 'mayor' features was the thing to make NL so different than the other games, and it's what set a new standard for the series. They even said in one interview that it made for a great reason to include PWP's, as well as different features (like changing shops closing times and such). As a 'mayor' you are given the power to change those stuff -- so it makes for a reasonable reason within the game as to why you would be able to do that in the first place.


----------



## TheAbleSistersShow (May 26, 2015)

Honestly, I hope so. Being the mayor added so much and it all feels completely natural for Animal Crossing. It'd be strange to take all that interactivity away for future installments. Personally, moving forward, I actually would like to see even more customization options for your town. For example, I would like to see landscaping options. I've seen people make little streams using Able Sisters patterns. It'd be fun to actually be able to create those streams and rivers in the game.


----------



## Hulaette (May 26, 2015)

In the next installment we get promoted to leader of the free world! bahaha jk.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 26, 2015)

I think the office of mayor is the most fitting for a game in which you only have control in a single town.  That being said, I think it would be awesome if they made it so you could have multiple towns in one game, whether that meant you have multiple mayors for the different towns (like many of us do with multiple game cartridges/downloads) or if the towns were connected and you had one president or world leader that could travel and manipulate all the towns.  Personally, I would like to be the president of multiple towns and be able to visit any whenever I wanted.


----------



## Zandy (May 26, 2015)

I hope that we can be the mayor in future games.  I really liked that aspect of New Leaf, though, I bet Nintendo will find a new gimmick for the series - hopefully something as good if not better!


----------



## marierock13 (May 26, 2015)

I would like to continue to be the mayor in future Animal Crossing games, or if not actually called by that title, I would still like to retain the powers of placing PWPs and determining ordinances. 

Removing town customization seems like a relatively unlikely choice for Nintendo going forward, as it would not in fact be "forward" at all - it would be a serious step back.

So, whether I will still be called the "mayor" or not, I would like future games to continue to give us those mayoral abilities.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 26, 2015)

I sincerely hope so. I really love Animal Crossing New Leaf and a big part of that is the freedom and creativity that comes with being mayor. I love being able to put PWP's in my town. I really hope it is in the next game, I just hope it is implemented better. I love the PWP's but I absolutely _loathe_ the space requirements. And the fact that I can't turn the PWP's. Also I don't want there to be a limit on the amount of PWP's I can have, haha. Fix those and I will be super pleased.


----------



## inkling (May 26, 2015)

I also think so and agree with your reasons. I also think it would be an easy for the creators to add new features the game without changing it too much. I'm surprised they haven't had an inbetween one based on being mayor instead of the stupid happy home designer thingy.


----------



## mayordarcy (May 28, 2015)

I think we'll continue to be mayor but of a bigger town, probably more like a city? I hope we gain more abilities as mayor in future games though and be able to plan out housing positions and stuff


----------



## charmi (May 28, 2015)

While I haven't played any previous games, I am really loving this one! I think it's fun to be the mayor and do all the projects


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I wouldn?t mind being the member in future games. I?m content with the freedom of being able to design the inside of our houses. It was really fun for me to design rooms. I love how we can create patterns, too. I am content with little features like that, so I wouldn?t be upset if we weren?t a mayor anymore. I believe Nintendo will come up with more features for the next release!


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 17, 2018)

Isabelle for mayor?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 18, 2018)

I really hope so. I really enjoyed being mayor and I'd love to do it again


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 18, 2018)

I don?t think we will be a ?mayor? but we might be some other type of leader. like in pocket camp we aren?t a mayor but still have control over what happens


----------



## Tikikata (Jun 18, 2018)

I think it would be cool if we got to choose. I'm okay with being mayor, but I don't really act like a mayor in my game, lol. Too much work, I think, haha.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 18, 2018)

I've always seen Isabelle being the Mayor in the next game..


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 19, 2018)

To be honest, I don't care if I'm the mayor again or not, I wouldn't mind if a NPC (Isabelle?) 
becomes the mayor of the town and I'm just a "normal" villager, like in the other AC games 
before New Leaf.

It would be interesting if you could choose in the next game what do you want to be: A villager, 
the mayor or an employee of Nook's Homes, based on Happy Home Designer. I guess I would be 
then an employee of Nook's Homes, as designing homes for the villagers and buildings makes me
more fun then being the mayor.


----------

